# RecipeDB - Hazelnut Brown



## bconnery (24/7/09)

Hazelnut Brown  Ale - American Brown  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 25ml Hazelnut Extract in Secondary for 1 week. Then kegged. Crystal malt was Bairds Medium Crystal. Needs a few weeks conditioning for the artificial flavour of the hazelnut extract to blend in. Beautiful once it does though...Single infusion mash - 66C. OG: 1058FG: 1012The Spalter hops were used mainly because I needed to use them. Rogue uses Perle and something else from memory...   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.8 kg TF Halcyon Pale Ale Malt    1.2 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.28 kg TF Crystal    0.2 kg TF Brown Malt    0.15 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I    0.05 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      45 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 45mins)    30 g Spalter (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)    10 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     10 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 34.4 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 42 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Fourstar (24/7/09)

hey bconnery, i was planning on one of these (a rogue hazelnut nectar clone) just interested in the type of extract you used. Was it a spirits extract to make fangelico or the one Ross sells? How strong was 25ml in a keg batch? too much? i was thinking of drawing off a sample and using a pippet to work out how much you need per serve pot/pint then scale up from there.

Cheers.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/7/09)

Is this the one I sampled last night? Cause if it is I'm having a crack at it. Bewutiful beer!

Chappo


----------



## bconnery (24/7/09)

Chappo, It is the one you sampled at Babbs. I had a couple of requests for the recipe so here it is...

Fourstar, I used the extract Ross sells. I have a Hazelnut Syrup I was planning on using but Rogue and all the clone recipes I have seen use extract so I went with that. The syrup also has Potassium Sorbate in it which yeast apparently doesn't like...
I used the whole 25mls, partially because other recipes sometimes had and partially because I knew it couldnt' be too hazelnut for me really...
It isn't too much at all. The aroma is amazing and the taste is now blended in with the brown ale. Initially it tasted a little artificial but that's all gone now...
My batch is a keg and a few bottles worth, 23L or so after losses etc.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/7/09)

Was at Holgate's last weekend, and sampled their Nut Brown Ale. They use roasted hazelnuts in the fermenter, not sure what quantities, or at what point in time, but the subtle nut flavour is beautiful. :icon_drool2: 

I imagine maybe 100gm of roasted, then chopped hazelnuts, after high krausen, a little like dry-hopping.

Anybody got any thoughts about this process? I'm thinking of giving it a go next.


----------



## Fourstar (24/7/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Was at Holgate's last weekend, and sampled their Nut Brown Ale. They use roasted hazelnuts in the fermenter, not sure what quantities, or at what point in time, but the subtle nut flavour is beautiful.
> I imagine maybe 100gm of roasted, then chopped hazelnuts, after high krausen, a little like dry-hopping.
> Anybody got any thoughts about this process? I'm thinking of giving it a go next.



Yep, i'd go this method. I;d blend them all to a 'meal' in a food processor after roasting and add at that point for around a week. Their nuttiness is very mellow. Maybe send them an e-mail asking how much they use in 'X' size batch. 

Cheers!


----------



## bconnery (24/7/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Was at Holgate's last weekend, and sampled their Nut Brown Ale. They use roasted hazelnuts in the fermenter, not sure what quantities, or at what point in time, but the subtle nut flavour is beautiful. :icon_drool2:
> 
> I imagine maybe 100gm of roasted, then chopped hazelnuts, after high krausen, a little like dry-hopping.
> 
> Anybody got any thoughts about this process? I'm thinking of giving it a go next.



The latest Holgate Nut Brown is actually roasted macadamia nuts. 
I don't know if they have more than one. I tried it in the bottle and it was very nice. Definitely a subtle flavour on a nice base beer.


----------



## Snow (24/7/09)

Ok, this beer totally rocks! One of the tastiest beers I've had in a long while. Beautiful blend of robust malt flavours with the right amount of hazlenut in flavour and aroma. It's hard to describe, but it's not as "in your face" as you would imagine with hazlenut, i.e it doesn't taste like nutella or anything. It just really works! Ben, thanks for sharing your recipe - I can't wait to try and replicate it!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bconnery (24/7/09)

Snow said:


> Ok, this beer totally rocks! One of the tastiest beers I've had in a long while. Beautiful blend of robust malt flavours with the right amount of hazlenut in flavour and aroma. It's hard to describe, but it's not as "in your face" as you would imagine with hazlenut, i.e it doesn't taste like nutella or anything. It just really works! Ben, thanks for sharing your recipe - I can't wait to try and replicate it!
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



No worries Snow. It's always nice when a beer works well!

Now, some chocolate too to make a nutella beer, there's an idea


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/09)

I tried a Rogue Hazelnut a while back , I was initially impressed but as it warmed up it tasted real artificial, which it is of course.I like the idea of real nuts though.Will the oil from the nuts knock the head down?
GB


----------



## Fourstar (24/7/09)

bconnery said:


> No worries Snow. It's always nice when a beer works well!
> 
> Now, some chocolate too to make a nutella beer, there's an idea



Ferrero Rocher Brown Ale... :icon_drool2:


----------

